# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  مداد آزمون گاج tick mag

## khomeini

کسی استفاده کرده ؟ واقعا فایده داره ؟

----------


## Alfredo

م*ن قدیم ها داشتم..بدرد نمی خوره..تنها برای عمومی ها استفاده میشه کرد..سر اختصاصی هی باید مداد عوض کنی برای محاصبات چون با گاج نمیشه محاصبات انجام داد..تازشم همون کار پر کردن گزینه رو راحت مداد عادی هم انجام میده*

----------


## 0035

منم دارمش.زیاد فایده ای نداره و بدرد نخوره. :Yahoo (31):

----------


## masood.rahimi

من امسال کنکور دادم . برای عمومی و اختصاصی استفاده کردم . برای حل هم کج گرفتم . واقعاً راحتتر بودم ولی باید عادت کنید

----------


## Roya.Kh

*من استفاده کردم ... خوبه ... واسه پر کردن گزینه ها سریع پر میشه ... ولی واسه محاسبات جالب نبود زیاد 
یعنی مزیت بیشتری نسبت به مداد معمولی نداره !*  :Y (745):

----------


## mahsa92

خيلي خوبه تو وقت صرفه جويي ميشه زياد گرونم نيس بخريد تست كنيد


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## Moonlight

من داشتم .. واس عمومیا بد نیس اما واسه اختصاصیا نباس ازون استفاده کرد نوکش پهنه و جا کم واسه محاسبات .. از مدادای عادی استفاده کنین بهتره..

----------


## Parsa-MB

اصلا بدرد نمیخوره برادرم داشت نوک مدادش خیلی کمرنگه
یکی دوبار برادرم تو ازمون گزینه2 ازش استفاده کرد ولی نتیجه ی ازمون براش نیومد به نمایندگی گزینه2 که زنگ زدیم گفتن چون گزینه ها رو کمرنگ پر کرده بود دستگاه نتونست بخونه!!

----------


## pourya_blue

من استفاده کردم...خدایی خوب بود...ولی به قول دوستان تو محاسبات اذیت میکنه که باید عادت کنید...
اگه میخواید ازش استفاده کنید حتما باید تو آزمون های آزمایشی و تمرینات منزل ازش استفاده کنین تا عادت کنین....

----------

